# Creek rocks



## Raybez

Hey everybody,
I live in Wise Co. Texas on a creek that is constantly eroding. When it gets down to what appears to be solid rock there are some pretty cool looking rocks. But they are fairly soft. Any ideas on what they are. I've had a large one in a 20g with fish and plants for almost a year. It is not Texas Holly rock. I don't know how to include pics.
Thanks for any help, Ray


----------



## Tex Gal

I imagine it's limestone. Is the rock white?


----------



## Raybez

Hey Tex Gal,
Pics added to original post.
Thanks for responding.
Ray


----------



## TarantulaGuy

Agreed, probably limestone. You can check if you want, take some vinegar and dump it on the rock. If it fizzes, it's calcium carbonate, aka limestone.


----------



## yellowcrx1

most likley it would be limestone


----------

